# Went To Baltimore Aquarium Today



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Vid of Pirayas with a mean Tern


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Great stuff, i want to go...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

look like a great aquarium. some sweet looking fish. love the skulls they have on display


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Love the inner harbor. Enjoyed it immensely several years ago. Those pygos look fat or mine are skinny







Making me want to go again now. Were those pygos in the cube shaped tank or in the large display in the amazon forest ?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pics and vids


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pics, Domelotta!..Right in my backyard!..Baltimore is only a half-hour away from where I live! I go about every other year!...The Inner Harbor is a great place in the Summertime!


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

killer! thanks for sharing those piranha pics/ video!









the only massive piranha aquarium ive seen was at the stinehart in sf several years back. i probably spent an hour in front of it!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Great pics and vid!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

looks like a good time


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

I just got back from Ripleys Aquarium in Myrtle Beach. Always fun to go. Ive been like 3 times lol. The reds they had on display there were just amazing. HUGE shoal of full grown fatties.


----------

